# Sticky  Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) - 24 CFR Part 5



## ILGHAUS

Federal Register
Department of Housing and Urban Development 
24 CFR Part 5
[Docket No. FR–5127–F–02] RIN 2501–AD31 
Monday, October 27, 2008

AGENCY: Office of the Secretary, HUD. 
ACTION: Final rule

Pet Ownership for the Elderly and Persons With Disabilities; Final Rule

SUMMARY: This final rule amends HUD’s regulations governing the requirements
for pet ownership in HUD-assisted public housing and multifamily housing projects
for the elderly and persons with disabilities. Specifically, this final rule conforms
these pet ownership requirements to the requirements for animals assisting persons
with disabilities in HUD’s public housing programs, other than housing projects for
the elderly or persons with disabilities. This final rule follows publication of an
October 15, 2007, proposed rule, and takes into consideration the public comments
received on the proposed rule. In response to one comment, HUD has made a
nonsubstantive change to the proposed rule. Specifically, consistent with the
phrasing used in HUD’s public housing pet ownership regulations, this final rule
amends the assisted housing regulations to refer to ‘‘animals that assist, support,
or provide service to persons with disabilities.’’

DATES: Effective Date: November 26, 2008. 

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT: 
Bryan Greene, Deputy Assistant Secretary for Enforcement and Programs,
Department of Housing and Urban Development, 451 Seventh Street, 
SW., Room 5204, Washington, DC 20410–2000; telephone number
202–619–8046 (this is not a toll-free number). Hearing- or speech-impaired 
persons may contact this number by calling the toll-free Federal Information 
Relay Service at 1–800–877–8339.

http://www.hud.gov/offices/fheo/FINALRULE/Pet_Ownership_Final_Rule.pdf


----------

